# Possible route cause for ibs--please read



## Green_Life (Jan 16, 2012)

Before I talk about the possible route cause, let me just say this: most patients are mislead by their doctor into thinking that ibs is a very mysterious bowel disorder that is caused by unexplainable bowel spasms. Patients are told that the root cause is unknown and that they must learn to live with the symptoms. But this is very misleading. There are a variety of root causes that can cause ibs symptoms. Here are some of them:

Celiac disease can cause ibs symptoms. Chronic mental and emotional stress can weaken your digestive system and cause ibs symptoms. A bacterial overgrowth can cause ibs symptoms. Pelvic floor dysfunction can cause ibs symptoms by causing constipation and incomplete evacuation. Intestinal parasites can cause ibs symptoms. The list goes on. However, I have discovered something very interesting:

My research has led me to believe that the route cause of ibs is either an imbalace or overgrowth of bad bacteria, or a parasite. Some years ago my auntie developed ibs after she finished a course of antibiotics. Antibiotics wipe out a lot of good bacteria. Many other people have also reported ibs symptoms after taking antibiotics. So there is some evidence that ibs symptoms could well be related to a bacterial imbalance or overgrowth. But I have also discovered something else:

In 2000, researchers in the United Kingdom tested stool samples of IBS patients using special collection and testing methods, as opposed to standard single stool tests, and found that more than 40% of IBS patients were infected with either Blastocystis hominis or Dientamoeba fragilis. So, nearly 50% of ibs sufferers have some sort of parasite. The symptoms of parasites vary, but here are some of them:

Diarrhea, constipation, gas, bloating, abdomen pain, blood or musuc in stool, fatigue, severe weight loss, feeling sick, etc. And even if a person has parasites, it can still show up negative on the diagnostic test, so it is likely that well over 50% of ibs sufferers are suffering from intestinal parasites. But sadly, doctors are so uneducated these days that they wouldn't make this connection. It's up to the patient to find out the root cause.

I hope this information has been helpful. It would be a tragedy to spend the rest of your life suffering with symptoms when the root cause could be simple.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Any clue what you can do on your own to correct this? I know some people use diatomaceous earth for parasites in animals, any thoughts?


----------



## Green_Life (Jan 16, 2012)

Trudyg said:


> Any clue what you can do on your own to correct this? I know some people use diatomaceous earth for parasites in animals, any thoughts?


Well, I'm going to do a parasite cleanse. You can get one from http://www.globalhealingcenter.com

I have purchased a supplement from them before and it worked very well, but it was a supplement for constipation. The best way to get rid of parasites is to cut out junk food and eat more foods that kills parasites, such as garlic and ginnger, etc, and take supplements that naturally kills parasites. What I plan to do is do a parasite cleanse and afterwards take a supplement to support the growth of good bacteria. I also recommend eating low-fat live natural yogurt. But do the parasite cleanse and see if you notice any difference in your symptoms. I'll give feedback after I've tried it.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

The research I read from Dr. Pimentel (Cedar Sinai LA) suggest bacterial overgrowth is to blame for IBS. In fact there are two antibiotics that Dr. Pimentel recommends that could be beneficial for IBS-C. Have you looked into his research?


----------



## Green_Life (Jan 16, 2012)

pukka said:


> The research I read from Dr. Pimentel (Cedar Sinai LA) suggest bacterial overgrowth is to blame for IBS. In fact there are two antibiotics that Dr. Pimentel recommends that could be beneficial for IBS-C. Have you looked into his research?


I'm not aware of Dr. Pimentel but I've read that bacterial overgrowth can be the cause for many ibs symptoms. There is a root cause for every illness. There has to be. But doctors are not trained to get to the root cause. They are trained to prescribe drugs to help relieve the symptoms and make money for the drug companies. My auntie developed ibs after she had a course of antibiotics, because antibiotics wipe out much of the good bacteria that we need for proper digestive function.

The problem is that too many people want a quick fix. You can't just make a slight change to your diet, take a supplement, and expect to be made well within a few weeks. It may take a few months before you notice any big improvements. Parasites and bacterial overgrowth do not develop over night. They may take a long time to fully develop, so they're not going to give up without a good fight.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

From my personal experiences and hanging around here forever, I really feel that "IBS" can have a number of root causes. Once you figure out your cause, it often ceases to be IBS. (Gall bladder, SIBO, post-antibiotic, food sensitivities, smoking related inflammation, etc.) It is a pretty hard sell that only one thing can cause a condition that can manifest in so many ways.

Mark


----------

